# spur elbow 131 nipple report fri/sat 10/3



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll make this one short. Set up for swords at the spur. 1 shark 1 swordie and the hook pulled as he came into the underwater lights it was about 4:00 in the morning.:banghead Put out the spread at daybreak found broken weeds heading west towards the elbow. A wahoo nailed a solid black islander with meat on long rigger only to spit the hook as he came out of the water a couple times. 2 more short strikes, 6 chicken dolphin :doh Here is the creme de le creme, Finally get a good hook up on the last hour of fishing, We hook up with a really nice bull and he is putting on a show. It was the anglers first dolphin too and as i get the gaff the boss's guest decides to try and pick him up over the gunnel by the leader. Oh you know what happened :hoppingmad The trip sucked, water was blue at the spur with broken weeds.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

ouch!!!!!


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

Heartbreaker for sure.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

:reallycrying


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

"as i get the gaff the boss's guest decides to try and pick him up over the gunnel by the leader"

Sounds like a rough day. Hate to be a dick, but... It sounds like you were very late with the gaff if the first time fisherman had a chance to grab the leader and try to hoist the fish.


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

no i wasn't late. The angler had an 80 wide on a bent butt i was trying to help him get it out of the holder to prevent any slack in the line . i had the gaff in the left hand in port corner and he was guiding the fish. i have had them dash and hit a trim tab you know what happens then well you get the same result


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

This reminds me of my heartbreaker report from a few weeks ago. I'm looking at it like this, I got it out of the way, so bring on bent rods and sore arms.



You'll get them next time. We all have these days.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

> *seacapt (10/5/2009)*"as i get the gaff the boss's guest decides to try and pick him up over the gunnel by the leader"
> 
> Sounds like a rough day. Hate to be a dick, but... It sounds like you were very late with the gaff if the first time fisherman had a chance to grab the leader and try to hoist the fish.


That was a pretty dickey comment no doubt. Backseat drivers :banghead:banghead


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the mishaps and good job on almost getting your first swordie.

Give me a call next time you have time.

Chris


----------



## Gator (Feb 8, 2008)

Damn, it's getting to where an asshole shows up in every post. Sorry about the lost bull, been there. Had a good friend lose a 50+ cobia at the boat for me a couple years ago by showing the net to him too soon. He was barely hooked and went ballistic when he saw the net. You know the rest. Good intentions but bad results. It happens. Thanks for the report


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey now he knows and won't try that again. He will wait for the gaff from now on.


----------

